
Librarians prepare to take a harder line with publishers - minikites
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/03/27/librarians-prepare-take-harder-line-publishers
======
LifeLiverTransp
If you loudly have to announce your harder line /stance on something, you are
showing how little internal stability your group/alliance/cartel/whatever has.

Because what you are trying to accomplish, is basically to force any strike-
breakers in your alliance to be publicly shamed.

Those who really drive a hard line, are most of the time unheard of, they just
come, negotiate you down into the ground and you have to smile and wave. Cause
atleast the factory you have does not make minus and earn 1 cent a hour.

